# Oujda,and East of Morocco)



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Drar


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda;the old stadium


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@capdelo: I will ask you again, all these photos (now about Oujda, Morocco) are yours?


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

christos-greece said:


> @capdelo: I will ask you again, all these photos (now about Oujda, Morocco) are yours?


Yes,I have posted them before in skyscrapercity.Morocco.They are mine to,sure,and the same for Dubai or my other photos


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Taforalt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Berkane


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Berkane


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Berkane


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fezouane


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Fezouane


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Melwiya(Moulouya)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Melwiya


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Melwiya


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Melwiya(Moulouya)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Melwiya


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Touissit


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Jrada


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Guerbouz


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Guerbouz


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ahfir


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Guerbouz


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Guerbouz


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ahfir


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ahfir


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ahfir


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Angad,Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Angad,Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa(Oujda)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ich


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau_Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16(Cap de l'eau-Nador)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Figuig


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Znassen(Berkane)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Znassen(Berkane)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Znassen(Berkane)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

South of Taourirt


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

Merci pour tes efforts capdelo:applause::cheers:


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Debdou


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda(parc Meryem)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda(parc Meryem)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)




----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Drar,near Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Lamriss(Near Ahfir)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Near Saidia


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos from Oujda, Morocco 

btw, *self made flickr photos* must provide the source, by posting the bbcodes.


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

christos-greece said:


> Cool, very nice photos from Oujda, Morocco
> 
> btw, *self made flickr photos* must provide the source, by posting the bbcodes.


Je ne sais pas comment faire.Si tu peux m'expliquer en français de préférence.Merci


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Selouane


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap des trois fourches


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Mont Gourougou,été 17


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,souk


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Souk1500739891421


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Souk,Oujda1500742124027


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Souk,Oujda1500742123812


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

IMG_8176


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau(Ras El Ma)IMG_8127


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau(Ras El Ma)IMG_8135


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau(Ras El Ma)IMG_8152


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Iles JaffarinesIMG_8125


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

IMG_8052 Cap de l'eau


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_8133


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau,East of MoroccoIMG_8169


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_7885


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau,iles jaffarinesIMG_8072


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_7933


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_8088


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_8171


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_8174


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_7867


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_7999


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8119


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_7957


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_8089


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8228


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ahfir,East of MoroccoIMG_8112


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8121


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8181 IMG_8188


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_8087


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

P6046,Oued Za,to Dada Ali,East of MoroccoIMG_2709


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Dada AliIMG_2591


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Thanks christos-greece,i try to improve


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau(Rass el ma)IMG_3626


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

DebdouIMG_3040


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

DebdouIMG_3043


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_8002


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

IchIMG_8228


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

FiguigIMG_8066


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Moulouya,Ain zarfIMG_9363


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_7942


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

FiguigIMG_8036


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

TouissitIMG_6078


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni ZnassensIMG_6353


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

To Ich,SaharaIMG_8239


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

AhfirIMG_6317


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

M6 mosque;OujdaIMG_5573


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

ZegzelIMG_7239


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

ZegzelIMG_7187


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_7894


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

DebdouIMG_3018


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eauIMG_8145


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8624


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8625


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8690


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8580


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8553


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8607


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8699


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8354


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8455


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8376


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8608


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni DrarIMG_8564


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8430


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8524


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8560


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8687


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8350


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8351


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8371


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8379


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8689


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8494


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8697


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8684


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8691


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, is Christmas celebrated in an Islamic city??? That conic decoration in your last image looks like a Xmas tree.


----------



## lostawi4ever (Oct 9, 2010)

domtoren said:


> Hello, is Christmas celebrated in an Islamic city??? That conic decoration in your last image looks like a Xmas tree.


here in morocco people (often millennials ) tend to buy chocolate cakes and send gifts and candies to their beloved ones but if u ask them i they are celebrating they will say no :nuts:


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8575


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

domtoren said:


> Hello, is Christmas celebrated in an Islamic city??? That conic decoration in your last image looks like a Xmas tree.


Oui,c'est célébré chez certaines familles aisées et dans certains lieux des grandes villes.Jésus est considéré au Maroc comme un prophète(envoyé de dieu)


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,soukIMG_8495


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8422


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8692


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8651


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8581


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8444


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8635


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,SoukIMG_8493


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,soukIMG_8416


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8681


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8693


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8698


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8634


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

OujdaIMG_8546


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Sidi Yahya(Oujda)-Touissit(old road),landscapeIMG_0002


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

P6025,Oriental,landscapeIMG_0003


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,The Church,April 2018IMG_1826 IMG_1829


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

P6025(S.Yahya-Touissit)April6025IMG_0015


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Tmadet,Oriental of Morocco,April2018IMG_0092


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zegzel,Oriental of Morocco;April2018IMG_1300


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Gourougou,Nador,Oriental,April2018IMG_0655


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Cap de l'eau,Ras el Ma,Cabo agua,OrientalIMG_0071


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,west ring road,april18IMG_9725


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Around Oujda,April18IMG_9656


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Guerbouz,Oriental of Morocco,April18IMG_9554


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Nsar,Oriental,The Harbor and the border with MellilaIMG_0455


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

GourougouIMG_0499


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa,april18IMG_0020


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Almou,Bni Znassens,2008IMG_0054


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Tmadet,2018IMG_0090


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Drar,2018IMG_0135


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Vue de la rocade de Saidia,2018IMG_9587


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Col du Guerbouz,2018IMG_9784


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

P6000,près d'Ahfir,2018IMG_9800


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma(Cap de l'eau),2018IMG_9835


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_9943


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_9944


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_9941


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_9932


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Vers Bni Drar,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_9914


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Drar,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_9908


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Drar,2018IMG_9910


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,2018IMG_9967


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autour d'Oujda,2018IMG_9970


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autour d'Oujda,P6025,2018IMG_9979


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

P6025,autour d'Oujda,2018IMG_9981


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autour d'Oujda,P6025,2018IMG_0016


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autour d'Oujda,P6025,2018IMG_0010


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autour d'Oujda,P6025,2018IMG_0003


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa,2018IMG_0022


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Sfa,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_0026


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ain Almou,2018IMG_0054


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Tmadet,2018IMG_0093


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Sortie du Guerbouz,2018IMG_0166


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Près de Saidia,2018IMG_0179


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ahfir,2018IMG_0170


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Vers Ahfir,2018IMG_0179


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Les Angads,2018IMG_0134


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Nador-Bni Nsar,Oriental du Maroc,2018IMG_0415


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Kebdana,2018IMG_0344


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16,Oriental,2018IMG_0339


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16,Oriental,2018IMG_0322


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16,Oriental,2018IMG_0320


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16,Oriental,2018IMG_0350


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Kebdana,Oriental,2018IMG_0311


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16,Oriental,2018IMG_0310


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16,Oriental,2018IMG_0309


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N16,Oriental,2018IMG_0308


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Mellilia,occupée par l'Espagne,2018IMG_0449


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Zghanghan,2018IMG_0578


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Gourougou,2018IMG_0697


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,été18IMG_1954


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_1955


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,été18IMG_1957


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_1976


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Tmadet,été18IMG_2165


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

TmadetIMG_2157


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

TmadetIMG_2172


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

TmadetIMG_2171


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_1982


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_2018


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Drar,la nuit,été18IMG_2063


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_2022


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_2010


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_2027


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_1987


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_2009


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_2049


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_1967


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda, la "Strasbourg" du Maghreb, été18IMG_2008


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,la "Strasbourg"maghrébine,été18IMG_1992


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autoroute A2,Oujda-Fès,automne 18IMG_2517


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2686


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autoroute Fès-Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2671


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autoroute Fès-Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2640


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autoroute Fès-Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2661


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Autoroute Fès-Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2632


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2692


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2689


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Guerbouz,Automne 2018IMG_2748


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Angad,automne 2018IMG_2730


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Bni Znassens,vue des Angads,automne 2018IMG_2747


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Vue à partir du Guerbouz,automne 2018IMG_2742


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Plaine des Angads,Oujda au loin,automne 2018IMG_2855


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Plaine des Angads et frontière,automne 2018IMG_2836


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Frontière,est d'Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2835


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Est de S.Yahya,frontière,Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2831


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Est de S.Yahya,Oujda,frontière,automne 2018IMG_2824


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Est d'Oujda,automne 2018IMG_2847


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Vers Saidia,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_2886


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Vers Lamriss,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_2885


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N2, Berkane-Melwiya, automne 2018IMG_3056


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

N2, Berkane-Melwiya, automne 2018IMG_3041


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Iles Jaffarines(occupées par l'Espagne),Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_3080


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Berkane,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_3073


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma,Oriental du Maroc,automne 2018IMG_3079


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Kebdana,automne 2018IMG_3179


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma,Oriental,automne 2018IMG_3085


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma,automne 2018IMG_3086


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma,automne 2018IMG_3108


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

P6002 entre Ahfir et Ottmaniya,automne 2018IMG_3145


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma,automne 2018IMG_3193


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Ras el ma







[/url]2019-01-03 13.41.55 [/img]


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia,Oriental du Maroc,avril 2019







[/url]IMG_3670 [/img]


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia;Oriental du Maroc,avril 2019







[/url]IMG_3669 [/img]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, capdelo


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos, capdelo


Merci christos-greece


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

domtoren said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMzkM7Ddv9s
> 
> Is it really so that Jews can visit your city and be/look openly Jew without endangering themselves? In the movie there are people who look like Jewish tourists who are wearing kippah and the women are also breaking Islamic dresscode laws by walking without veils or headscarves.
> In Western Europe Jews are at risk and often hide themselves in public (by not wearing kippah in the street) and I heard that some synagogues in Amsterdam are hidden also in nondescript buildings as to avoid being attacked. Often people who do such things (insulting recognizable Jews in the streets, especially in immigrant neighbourhoods, and attacking Jewish businesses) are "Marokkanen" or other Muslims. How does this go together with this movie of visibly recognizable Jews touring the homeland of "Marokkanen"? Are Moroccans in Oujda and its region different from "Marokkanen" here or are there people who post fake movies on Youtube?


Les gens au Maroc sont différents des marocains nés en Europe:comportement,éducation,tolérance,philosophie de vie...


----------



## capdelo (May 17, 2015)

Saidia,la frontière,avril 2019







[/url]IMG_3682 [/img]


----------

